

Ask HN: Review my app - peer code review app  - fendale
https://codereviewapp.com/

======
fendale
I needed something to do some code reviews in my day job and threw this little
app together in the evenings over the past month or two. I have held back on
releasing it, as I am not really satisfied with it yet, especially the
'website' around the app, but everyone keeps saying release often, so here it
is. I would like to develop this into a solid code review app, but I am
running short of simple features to add, so I definitely need some users to
guide me.

Any good and bad feedback is appreciated, especially around the application
more than the home/tour pages, which I basically just threw together last
night ... thanks.

